# factory sound system



## mustang302 (Apr 30, 2002)

What kind of radio does the altima come with from the factory.
Is it any good or is cheap. How many watts does it have. What brand clarion,sony, Rockford fosgate


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*BOSE*

SE comes with BOSE sound system. It sound OK, not that impressive. Maxima BOSE sound system sound much nicer i think.

http://www.nissandriven.com/vehicles/ModelHomePage/1,9438,20700,00.html


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*OUPS!!*

Sorry mustang302, I thought you were talking about '02~ Altima. I think L31 model comes with stock Clarion system which isn't any good...


----------

